# Does distcc support IPv6 or not?

## Ant P.

It has an "ipv6" use flag, but any attempt to pass a v6 address to the (mandatory) --allow on the command line doesn't work. I've checked the documentation on their site, which says nothing and gives no examples, and anyone asking how to use IPv6 on their project mailing list seems to get the silent treatment. Anyone here know how this stuff works?

----------

